# [SOLVED] Power button broken?



## mitsobar (Feb 12, 2014)

My comp wont power on.

I have eliminated the PSU and mobo as the fault. I had a spare PSU and I used the downtime as an excuse to upgrade so have a brand new mobo/cpu tried on two PSU's.

I am 100% certain I have everything plugged in, connected and turned on after the rebuild. 

So what else could be a problem?.

I fiddled with the case power lead but no joy, I dont know how to check if the lead/button itself are working.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Power button broken?*

Hi mitsobar and welcome to TSF :wave:

If you don't have access to a 'multimeter', a battery, bulb and a couple of bits of wire to test the power-switch - Alternatively, if the case has a 'Reset' switch, try using that as the main power-switch.


----------



## mitsobar (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Power button broken?*



WereBo said:


> Hi mitsobar and welcome to TSF :wave:
> 
> If you don't have access to a 'multimeter', a battery, bulb and a couple of bits of wire to test the power-switch - Alternatively, if the case has a 'Reset' switch, try using that as the main power-switch.


Thanks for the welcome.

Tried the reset switch before, no luck.


Dont have any bulbs or wires lying around but maybe I could get some tomorrow. What exactly do I do?.



I had assumed the problem was the PSU, had bad luck with 2 dying in the last few years.
The comp had been on during the night and when I woke up it was off and wouldn't power on.
Tested two PSUs though and this new mobo/cpu build meant as a dual upgrade/fix has a status LED on it which is lit green meaning powered and ready according to the mobo manual.

Seems strange the power button/cable could die while already on during the night, but everything else is either new or working.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Power button broken?*

Remove the two Power wires from the Mobo and use a small metallic object (small screwdriver) to momentarily jump the two power pins. That will power the PC on "if" all is working and properly connected.
The Mobo LED only notes that the Mobo is receiving power.
Knowing what we're working with always helps us to assist you more effectively.

Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU-Case


----------



## mitsobar (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Power button broken?*



Tyree said:


> Remove the two Power wires from the Mobo and use a small metallic object (small screwdriver) to momentarily jump the two power pins. That will power the PC on "if" all is working and properly connected.
> The Mobo LED only notes that the Mobo is receiving power.
> Knowing what we're working with always helps us to assist you more effectively.
> 
> Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU-Case


Thanks, ill try it tomorrow in the daylight and let you know.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Power button broken?*

Please include the specs in your next post.


----------



## mitsobar (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Power button broken?*

Hi

Specs are:

Core i5 4670k
Asus Z87
Teamgroup Vulcan Gold 2x 4gig 1600
Antec 300 case
PS1 OCZ Mod X Stream 700W
PS2 In Win Greenme 650W


I just tried jumping it with a screwdriver and then a pair of tweezers and no luck, nothing happens.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Power button broken?*

That would indicate there is no power to the power pins.
Is the OCZ PSU the one you are using? It's not one we recommend but certainly better than that InWin.
If you're certain everything is properly/securely connected and seated, I would suggest a bench test precisely as listed below.

Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 pin (Dual Core CPU) or 8 pin (Quad Core CPU) power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## mitsobar (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Power button broken?*

I did as you suggested and it turned out to be a short in the case. With everything outside resting on a box it powered on.
Even so it was unclear exactly where the problem was, I stripped the case and moved everything around then put it back meticulously and it worked.

I learned something new at least.

Thank you both for your help.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Power button broken?*

You're welcome and I'm glad you got it working OK - Thanks for posting back with the result









That's the sort of repair I hate, it's never clear precisely what the fault was, lots of possibilities, but nothing definite - Still, at least it's working and didn't cost anything extra :lol:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Power button broken?*

A common cause for Mobo short to case is not having one standoff for every Mobo mounting hole. A pinched wire is also not uncommon....or something just wasn't connected properly.
Glad you got the problem resolved and thanks for posting back.


----------

